# Italian Cream Cheese Pinwheels



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

Italian Cream Cheese Pinwheels


1 pkg. (3 oz.) cream cheese, softened
1 tablespoon grated Parmesan cheese
2 teaspoons McCormick Italian Seasoning
1 teaspoon  Onion Powder
1/4 teaspoon  Garlic Powder
1 can (8 oz.) refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 



​*Procedure*

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. In a bowl, combine first 5 ingredients; mix until smooth.

 Unroll crescent dough into rectangle onto a smooth surface. 
Gently press together perforations. Spread cream cheese mixture over dough to within 1/4-inch of the edge.

 Starting with the short end, roll into a log. Cut into 12 slices and place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 375 F for 12-15 minutes. Sprinkle with extra Parmesan cheese, if desired.

​


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

These are addictive - our cousin makes them every Christmas Eve, only he puts pepperoni in them as well.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for recipe, will have to use family as test rats to try it out to see if I will make for wedding reception.    Of course with the recipe coming from you Raine, they will probably be happy little test rats.


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2005)

ooooooh sounds good. first i need to get a new oven


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 10, 2006)

I made these today for our football Sunday all day and they were great!!!


----------

